# Christmas in August



## Phred (Aug 28, 2019)

I just got 7 more of my Paph crosses back from the lab. It’s like Christmas in August.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 28, 2019)

fabu!
care to share what they are?


----------



## Phred (Aug 28, 2019)

Gina’s Child x venustum fma. measursianum 
liemianum x F.C. Puddle FCC/RHS
London Wall ‘Lafayette’ AM/AOS x delenatii 
(Joe Hedrick x insigne fma. sanderianum) x delenatii 
Snowbird ‘Opalescens’ AM/AOS x henryanum 
Greyi x coccineum 
Hengduan Grace Henry x charlesworthii


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2019)

you have been 'prolific'!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 31, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Darin (Sep 20, 2019)

That Snowbird cross sounds really interesting. Of course, I am partial to anything with henryanum


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2019)

Darin said:


> That Snowbird cross sounds really interesting. Of course, I am partial to anything with henryanum


I agree... I use henryanum as much as I can especially with complex hybrids. Snowbird ‘Opalescent’ is a small plant so I’m pretty sure the cross will be also.


----------

